# Virtual Pinball Machine



## milbert (May 23, 2010)

*Concept (the beginning)*

I'm working on a pretty cool design project for school… bringing back classic pinball, but in a virtual form. Instead of the usual "mechanical" machine, the game is run with a computer and an abundance of other electronics (the purpose of the project). Our project is replicating a full size cabinet, with a 46" LCD tv as the playfield.

Since I am the only person in our group, I have been assigned to building the cabinet. Here's a preview of it in Sketchup:










The interesting feature is the side door. Since this is a computer engineering project, we need to showcase what's "under the hood". For this reason the side will have a door which reveals the electronics drawer which will be able to be partially slide out.

I'll keep updating the project as it moves along. By the way this is only the base, the back display is yet to be designed and built, we are awaiting final size decisions. I will stay updated with our progress and appreciate any comments/suggestions.


----------



## milbert (May 23, 2010)

*The Lower Cabinet Build*

The build of the virtual pinball machine is coming right around. The lower part of the machine is mostly done with the exception of some button and ventilation holes will need to be added. Here are some pictures of the assembly…




























The hardest part of this cabinet for me was the miter cuts where the sides meet the front. I did it this way for aesthetic purposes since the cabinet would have no trim I don't want to see the plywood edges.

Here is a picture of the final assembly with the virtual playfield (a 46" LED tv) in it to test the fit:









The next step is to add all the electronics to the lower cabinet, and then build the back-box that will contain two more monitors that display images for the pinball tables and scores.

Comments are appreciated!


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

milbert said:


> *The Lower Cabinet Build*
> 
> The build of the virtual pinball machine is coming right around. The lower part of the machine is mostly done with the exception of some button and ventilation holes will need to be added. Here are some pictures of the assembly…
> 
> ...


It looks good. If I were you I would put doors on both sides for easy access to electronics. That might not be possible but just a thought.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

milbert said:


> *The Lower Cabinet Build*
> 
> The build of the virtual pinball machine is coming right around. The lower part of the machine is mostly done with the exception of some button and ventilation holes will need to be added. Here are some pictures of the assembly…
> 
> ...


Where did the idea of a "virtual" pinball machine come from. I love the idea! I think it is an unique idea that could bring "Pinball" back into fashion. Good luck with your build. I will be following your progress.


----------



## EvilNuff (Mar 17, 2011)

milbert said:


> *The Lower Cabinet Build*
> 
> The build of the virtual pinball machine is coming right around. The lower part of the machine is mostly done with the exception of some button and ventilation holes will need to be added. Here are some pictures of the assembly…
> 
> ...


DIYaholic, there is an entire hobby around virtual pinball and emulated classic arcade games. You can check out http://forum.arcadecontrols.com/ for a starter though that is more arcade than pinball.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

milbert said:


> *The Lower Cabinet Build*
> 
> The build of the virtual pinball machine is coming right around. The lower part of the machine is mostly done with the exception of some button and ventilation holes will need to be added. Here are some pictures of the assembly…
> 
> ...


EvilNuff,
Thanks for the info & link. I'll have to check it out. Perhaps restoring an old pinball machine would be a fun project.


----------



## milbert (May 23, 2010)

*Video of Build*

Required a video of the build to go along with the project. Put together a pretty neat time lapse video..

Thanks for looking!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

milbert said:


> *Video of Build*
> 
> Required a video of the build to go along with the project. Put together a pretty neat time lapse video..
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Pretty cool project. Why do you call it a "virtual" game?


----------



## milbert (May 23, 2010)

milbert said:


> *Video of Build*
> 
> Required a video of the build to go along with the project. Put together a pretty neat time lapse video..
> 
> Thanks for looking!


It's called a virtual game because instead of all the real pinball machinery, the game is simulated on a computer and the playing field is actually a large TV. I will post some more pictures of the project we complete more.


----------



## milbert (May 23, 2010)

*The Finished Product*

I thought it would be cool to follow up and post the finished product of my Virtual Pinball Experience. It actually turned out so good that I got asked multiple times whether we gutted an actual pinball machine to build this. There's also a short video so you can see it in action.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

milbert said:


> *The Finished Product*
> 
> I thought it would be cool to follow up and post the finished product of my Virtual Pinball Experience. It actually turned out so good that I got asked multiple times whether we gutted an actual pinball machine to build this. There's also a short video so you can see it in action.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


that is sooo sweet! I hope you patented everything unique about it - seriously! (need a patent atty? PM me, mine is great)

any haptic feedback?


----------



## Gocwebb (Jun 4, 2012)

milbert said:


> *The Finished Product*
> 
> I thought it would be cool to follow up and post the finished product of my Virtual Pinball Experience. It actually turned out so good that I got asked multiple times whether we gutted an actual pinball machine to build this. There's also a short video so you can see it in action.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Is there any way to contact you about building my own??


----------

